
JQuery Browser Rejection - jmonegro
http://plugins.jquery.com/project/jReject
======
jbm
I hate browser rejection of any kind. Even in a worst-case scenario, just
setup a browser redirection that sends IE6 to a stripped down version of the
site. There are a lot of people who have no choice about their browser and
can't update for various reasons; why punish them?

~~~
djehuty
There can be very good reasons for "punishing" them. The development time
required to cater to IE6's idiosyncrasies may simply not be justified if the
site's target market is not business or people during work hours. Providing a
substandard experience is often worse than no experience (look at it later
when you're not at work).

Then there's the _activism_ angle - only by applying pressure, one site at a
time, can the IE curse be gradually eliminated. The total wasted man-hours
catering to its quirks is exceeded only by the hours wasted producing weapons
and religion. _sigh_

------
DougWebb
Since I use jQuery, I can work around most CSS and Javascript compatibility
problems IE6 and IE7 throw at me, so long as the user has javascript enabled.
My biggest problem is that among my userbase, 25% of sessions on the
application my company runs have javascript turned off, and that number is 30%
among the IE6 sessions. (We've got a lot of conservative corporate customers
who lock down their user's workstations.) This jQuery plugin doesn't help me
at all; the users who pose the biggest problem would never even run the
browser detection.

~~~
blasdel
<noscript> is stupidly awkward for this, but you could always set a <meta
refresh> to a landing-ghetto and remove it using JavaScript.

~~~
DougWebb
To clarify, my problem isn't that I'm having trouble rejecting IE6 users who
have javascript turned off. My problem is that I'm required to support them
with the best experience I can offer them. These users represent high-revenue
customers.

------
bdfh42
Not very effective at rejecting browsers with JavaScript turned off - if
that;s something that's important.

If you must filter then best done at the server in my opinion - then you can
render a page that is tailored to the specific circumstances.

------
nestlequ1k
Didn't Chrome frame already come out? Why are we still doing this?

~~~
rit
What is the actual likelihood of someone still happily running IE6 to install
Chrome Frame?

When forced to deal with frontend stuff, I have wasted more hours of my life
than I care to count at least trying to get _basic_ rendering in IE6. While it
probably won't get most people to change it, at least making them aware of the
fact that their browser is ancient might wake SOME up.

